# Who lost a orange kayak on PanArk section?



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

Found it.


Call Me-9704850425


----------



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

anyone know of another whitewater website with a lost and found? Nobody is searching for or claiming their lost kayak on this website... I'd like to see it get back to the proper owner


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Pan-Ark section? I assume your referring to Hayden Meadows? Was it a whitewater boat? When I ran it last week there was a couple from Leadville carrying up a canoe....they said they carried it to the eddy, turned around and brought it back...

Give the AHRA a call, most people report their lost gear to them.


----------



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

Yes it is a brand new whitewater kayak! Found it on the Hayden Meadows section.


----------



## MILTY (May 13, 2007)

STILL TRYING TO FIND THE OWNER OF THIS ORANGE L.L. KAYAK!!!!! IT WAS FOUND ON THE UPPER ARKANSAS RIVER BELOW MOOSEHAVEN CONDOS.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

If you have checked with the AHRA:



AHRA said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know to check with the Park Office (719)539-7289 in Salida if they lose gear on the Arkansas. We aquire a far amount of equipment each year with out contact info on it.
> 
> Andrew
> River Ranger
> Colorado State Parks



Then my next suggestion would be to give CKS a call, they end up being a hub for lost and found gear.

Store Front Hours:
Spring and Summer 7 Days a Week 9:00 AM - 6:00 PM

719-395-9206 or 888-265-2925 ext. 2

327 E. Main St.
Buena Vista, CO, 81211


Thanks for putting the work in to return it, I'm sure the owner will appreciate it. Good river karma to you.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Call the Lake County Sheriff right now and report it - just in case there is a missing person too. If nobody claims it after some stretch of time it becomes yours. If they didn't have the sense to write their name on it they don't deserve it.

But seriously, if you find a boat at high water it's a good idea to call Sheriff Fenske.


----------

